# working goat pulling plough?



## kezhy

I am just toying with the idea of a pack/cart goat. Then I wondered if anyone has ever used a cart goat to pull a plough, or something similar, as an alternative to a rotary hoe?
I like to keep a wether as a friend to my buck, and this would make the wether a more useful goat, and justify the feed bill for an extra goat for my husband.
Has anyone ever tried such a thing? 

my wether would be a nubian.


----------



## ksalvagno

It would have to be a small plow but don't see why you couldn't do that.


----------



## xymenah

I don't think one goat could do too much in the way of a plow but if you had a two team they might be able to if they were well conditioned for the work.


----------



## Sylvie

kezhy said:


> I am just toying with the idea of a pack/cart goat. Then I wondered if anyone has ever used a cart goat to pull a plough, or something similar, as an alternative to a rotary hoe?
> I like to keep a wether as a friend to my buck, and this would make the wether a more useful goat, and justify the feed bill for an extra goat for my husband.
> Has anyone ever tried such a thing?
> 
> my wether would be a nubian.


I love it! Yesterday we were @ a friends house and they had the _most gorgeous_ moon spotted nubian kids :drool: all the does were sold, but I almost bought a wether to train to pull. Funny thing was they didn't even know what moon spots are 

Have fun with him!


----------



## xymenah

Just thought I'd share this picture I just found on google.


----------



## Sylvie

xymenah said:


> Just thought I'd share this picture I just found on google.


:laugh: that's great


----------



## kezhy

That is a great pic. I would only be doing small areas of cultivation, and the ground around here is very soft, with a high rainfall. 
I read in a book that is illeagal to have cart dogs or goats here in australia. Im hoping that is not the case.


----------



## captainxeno

http://www.countryfarm-lifestyles.com/keeping-goats.html

Here is a link to a woman who uses her goats as pack and plough and cart animals - she has some good practical advice.


----------

